# Advice with Billow V2 Wicking (Pics included)



## Jebula999

Sup Vapes,

Having a spot of trouble with the Billow V2.

I received it a few days ago from a fellow Forum member. He wicked it and coiled it for me before collection.

So today i decided to rewick it, I took all his advice and watched a few video's, and this is what i got.

















Now as far as i can tell, there is nothing wrong with that. But i am now for the first time getting dry hits, as well as a loud gurgling sound...

Please comment on this, or upload a picture of your Billow V2 wicked the correct way.


----------



## method1

Try less wick, someone posted this video in one of the billow threads, although the video is not for the billow specifically, a few of us have had success with his method, myself included.

He uses a cotton ball, I tried it that way, also with Japanese cotton & rayon - all worked great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MetalGearX

See post" Billow 1 Heavy throat hit" post


----------



## Marzuq

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> Having a spot of trouble with the Billow V2.
> 
> I received it a few days ago from a fellow Forum member. He wicked it and coiled it for me before collection.
> 
> So today i decided to rewick it, I took all his advice and watched a few video's, and this is what i got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as i can tell, there is nothing wrong with that. But i am now for the first time getting dry hits, as well as a loud gurgling sound...
> 
> Please comment on this, or upload a picture of your Billow V2 wicked the correct way.




Howsit bud. 

what guage kanthal are you using? what ID and type of cotton?


----------



## Carlito

The cotton needs to be cut at a diagonal but remember the longer the cotton leads are the more dry hits I try keep my cotton in the top part of the juice slots and it doesn't leak or gurgle or even give me dry hits. With that being said the top is where your cotton should be not going past that or it will block the lower juice channels. My build and shocking attached in photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@Jebula999 is your cotton tight enough inside the coil? If its not tight enough the juice between the cotton and the coil will burn. When you wick it the wick must not be able to move inside the coil without you giving it a little encouragement. That being said you should not pack it so tightly that the coil moves when putting the wick through it.


----------



## Maxxis

Having some issues today. Flavour is not the same since rewicking and I'm getting dry hits on long draws. 

Could this be related to having too thick of a wick in there? It didn't pull on the coil at all when i pulled it through but it was a little stiff. 

No leaking which is nice.


----------



## Jebula999

Maxxis said:


> Having some issues today. Flavour is not the same since rewicking and I'm getting dry hits on long draws.
> 
> Could this be related to having too thick of a wick in there? It didn't pull on the coil at all when i pulled it through but it was a little stiff.
> 
> No leaking which is nice.


I have not had any dry hits since this, and i even chain vape at times.

I have found that getting enough wick to be as tight as possible just before the point it wants to pull the coil.

I do this by cutting my cotton at a slight taper, and as i pull the cotton through it gets tighter. I will pull it till i think i cannot pull safely any more, then i cut it off with my scissors touching the side thread. Seems to make the perfect length


----------



## Jebula999

Maxxis said:


> Having some issues today. Flavour is not the same since rewicking and I'm getting dry hits on long draws.
> 
> Could this be related to having too thick of a wick in there? It didn't pull on the coil at all when i pulled it through but it was a little stiff.
> 
> No leaking which is nice.


If you would like, next time i wick it i can take pics as i go and upload a tutorial for it? Probably help future people having problems with it.


----------



## Maxxis

Thanks. I think I may just have too much cotton on the juice channels. could be restricting the flow of juice which causes the dry hits. 

Will rewick tonight and see. First time was perfect though. I'm sure I was just tired and not focussing. 

Thanks for the offer of taking pics. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Jebula999

Maxxis said:


> Thanks. I think I may just have too much cotton on the juice channels. could be restricting the flow of juice which causes the dry hits.
> 
> Will rewick tonight and see. First time was perfect though. I'm sure I was just tired and not focussing.
> 
> Thanks for the offer of taking pics. Really appreciate it.


No problem man, best of luck.

And in my experience, less cotton in the channels is better than more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Rewicked following a wicking tutorial found here. Was a pain to get the coils to sit still haha.

Lot less cotton in the channels. OH MY!!! Great flavour again. No leaks. Just pure plumes. 

Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## masterawai

Billow V2 for the win! Love this tank, great flavor and cloud


----------



## DougP

Hi guys 

Any recommended coil build for the billow V2 

I would like to vape at about 26 watts.

I have 26g and 28g kangal 

I built a dual coil at 
28g
11 wraps 
2.5 mm
1.0 ohm
This works well but I dont know how this stacks up with the experts

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterawai

DougP said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any recommended coil build for the billow V2
> 
> I would like to vape at about 26 watts.
> 
> I have 26g and 28g kangal
> 
> I built a dual coil at
> 28g
> 11 wraps
> 2.5 mm
> 1.0 ohm
> This works well but I dont know how this stacks up with the experts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hi, 28awg, 6 wraps, 2mm will get 0.5 ohm something. Give it try, built 0.5 ohm coil. Nice flavor and cloud.
28awg, 2.5mm, 5 wraps = 0.5 ohm, 26awg, 2.5mm, 8 wrap should be fine. You can vape around 24-28 watt.


----------



## DougP

@mast I am assuming that your recommendations apply to a dual coil build not a single coil. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any recommended coil build for the billow V2
> 
> I would like to vape at about 26 watts.
> 
> I have 26g and 28g kangal
> 
> I built a dual coil at
> 28g
> 11 wraps
> 2.5 mm
> 1.0 ohm
> This works well but I dont know how this stacks up with the experts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


How it "stacks up with the experts" is irrelevant, if it works for you and you're happy with it then that's the right setup for _you_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Quick staged parrallel build for the billow.28 and 30g
Warm Lil bastard but loving the instant ramp up

Reactions: Like 4


----------

